# NE-FL Meetup



## flyclimber

Nevermind! No interest....


----------



## SomaliPirate

I'm just too far from Jax or I'd be down!


----------



## CaptDanS

In Flagler County to the south.


----------



## ZaneD

Same for me. I'm in Ormond Beach.


----------



## Rookiemistake

im local


----------



## Mustang

I live in Jacksonville and I’m usually on the water Saturday and an occasional weekday afternoon.


----------



## flyclimber

Sweet! So maybe we can actually make something happen! I was getting pretty discouraged


----------



## bigcountry88

I’ll tag in from Mandarin. Should have a boat here shortly to start hitting it hard when home.


----------



## hcft

i would be down...


----------



## flyclimber

Any one have an idea for a weekend?


----------



## CaptDanS

Where is also a factor.
St Aug ? I am around Feb 9th and 10th ?


----------



## RSC

CaptDanS said:


> In Flagler County to the south.


Also in Flagler


----------



## MAK

Flagler Beach here.


----------



## Terry

Up in Fernandina Beach but would be willing to travel as far south as Bings Landing.


----------



## Terry

Not to mention there use to be fine BBQ place located right by the launch.


----------



## Rookiemistake

Best to come up with a date and place to see who can make it


----------



## CaptDanS

Capt's BBQ is great stuff at Bings Landing. Also good fishing in the back waters.


----------



## Terry

My boat is currently at Wildside Boatworx having some gelcoat repaired. As soon as it is returned to its rightful owner I’d be up for a Sisters Creek or Clapboard Creek Meet-up. I’m not familiar with the area but I hear there’s some good fishing in those areas.


----------



## flyclimber

I could be okay with anywhere down to St. Aug. Don't know the waters there super well. 



CaptDanS said:


> Where is also a factor.
> St Aug ? I am around Feb 9th and 10th ?


I can do those dates!


----------



## FSUDrew99

In Jax and down for a weekend


----------



## LtShinysides

If it's anywhere between St aug and Ormond beach I'd love to tag along and meet some of ya'll. Bings landing would be a great spot. They're BBQ is still amazing there and fishing is pretty good too.


----------



## Terry

The BTX is back!! With a fresh coat of non-skid on the cockpit floor that is waiting to get slimy.


----------



## CaptDanS

Any update on a date ?


----------



## CaptDanS

I would be up for a meet and greet on Friday Feb 8th for beers at Bings Landing and fishing Saturday.
Any thoughts ?


----------



## MAK

I have visitors scheduled from out of town that weekend so unfortunately will probably have to pass.


----------



## Terry

Will probably make it down Saturday Feb 9th for some fishing.


----------



## bigcountry88

If my boat is up and running proper I’m in. Still fighting an overheat issue with the motor


----------



## flyclimber

I could probably do the 9th! Should have the new axle on the trailer by then!


----------



## Blue748

I’ll be out of town with family... otherwise would love to.


----------



## Salty Justice

Jax Beach guy here. Can you camp at Bing's? Haven't fished that area but I would be down to fish some new to me water. .


----------



## MAK

No 


Salty Justice said:


> Jax Beach guy here. Can you camp at Bing's? Haven't fished that area but I would be down to fish some new to me water. .


No camping at Bing’s.


----------



## CaptDanS

Not sure what boat you have, but check out this park I believe they have camping.

http://www.flaglercounty.org/departments/princess_place_preserve/index.php


----------



## CaptDanS

It's in the heart of Pellicer Creek off the Matanzas River. Great area.


----------



## flyclimber

I know it's last minute but this weekend finally looks decent for wind/tides. Is anyone going to be around? I was thinking sisters creek or launching at palms boat ramp off of Heckscher Dr. Maybe eating at Palms fish camp after, they usually have live music late afternoon.


----------



## Viking1

Salty Justice said:


> Jax Beach guy here. Can you camp at Bing's? Haven't fished that area but I would be down to fish some new to me water. .


About 4 miles north of Bings Landing are a couple of Islands that they allow camping on, on a first come first served basis. One of the Islands is called Mellon. You can call Favor ***** State Park for more information. There is great fishing between Bings and Matanzas. You can also find some snook in the canals of Palm Coast.


----------



## Salty Justice

Thanks Viking that sounds killer. I will start weather watching a week out. Then see which of my sons will give up Fortnite for a day.


----------



## Terry

freeclimber said:


> I know it's last minute but this weekend finally looks decent for wind/tides. Is anyone going to be around? I was thinking sisters creek or launching at palms boat ramp off of Heckscher Dr. Maybe eating at Palms fish camp after, they usually have live music late afternoon.


Sunday??


----------



## Rookiemistake

Clapboard and sisters is holding good fish and the clarity has been decent


----------



## flyclimber

Terry said:


> Sunday??


I’ll be out both days!


----------



## Terry

freeclimber said:


> I’ll be out both days!


I got plans Saturday but might be able to make it out Sunday. Which is the better launch, Sisters or Clapboard?


----------



## flyclimber

Terry said:


> I got plans Saturday but might be able to make it out Sunday. Which is the better launch, Sisters or Clapboard?


I prefer Palms ramp.


----------



## Blue748

I may head up this way today and explore


----------



## hcft

just checking in on dates, ill be in Oman on the 8th and 9th


----------



## LtShinysides

I will be at the state fair the 8th and 9th. If you guys go another day keep us posted!


----------



## Rookiemistake

Mines in the shop for annual maintenance so who knows when it will be done


----------



## flyclimber

I just took mine for some glass work. Looks like 2/16-2/17 would be best!


----------



## Terry

Weather may be good enough to burn a vac day next Thursday.


----------



## Terry

Head to the Lagoon with a buddy in the am. Planning to launch out of RiverBreeze Park. Anybody else gonna be in the area?? Hoping to launch arourd 6:30-6:45am


----------



## flyclimber

How is everyone's schedule coming up?!


----------



## Terry

Out of town till the 24th


----------



## KCTim

Just saw this thread, did you guys ever lineup a date?


Terry said:


> View attachment 56016
> View attachment 56018
> View attachment 56020
> The BTX is back!! With a fresh coat of non-skid on the cockpit floor that is waiting to get slimy.


Very nice, what year is your BTX?


----------



## flyclimber

Not yet! I could meet up in town on the 30th.


----------



## bigcountry88

If this weather breaks, I’m trying to get the skiff out this weekend. Big if. 

Side note, anyone know a fab. shop semi local to possibly weld a grab bar to an aluminum skiff?


----------



## KCTim

Looks they are calling for 5-10 out of the NE and shifting to the East on Saturday and Sunday is not posted yet. If the winds hold to the forecast, I will probably drop my BT in the water as well.


----------



## Terry

TimR said:


> Just saw this thread, did you guys ever lineup a date?
> 
> Very nice, what year is your BTX?


2009


----------



## Terry

TimR said:


> Looks they are calling for 5-10 out of the NE and shifting to the East on Saturday and Sunday is not posted yet. If the winds hold to the forecast, I will probably drop my BT in the water as well.


Launch location in mind??


----------



## FSUDrew99

Meet in Jax this weekend?


----------



## flyclimber

I am down! I usually launch from Palms or Ft. George.


----------



## mmccull5

I'd be down towards the end of the month..


----------



## Terry

freeclimber said:


> I am down! I usually launch from Palms or Ft. George.


Saturday morning is looking nice.


----------



## KCTim

FSUDrew99 said:


> Meet in Jax this weekend?


Count me in as well for Jax.


----------



## flyclimber

Looks like game on for saturday morning!


----------



## OakHill63

bigcountry88 said:


> If this weather breaks, I’m trying to get the skiff out this weekend. Big if.
> 
> Side note, anyone know a fab. shop semi local to possibly weld a grab bar to an aluminum skiff?


Marine Metals in Williston, near Gainesville. Careful though, once you see what they can do....ideas and projects start flowing thru your mind. Awesome stuff....they rock!


----------



## Terry

freeclimber said:


> Looks like game on for saturday morning!


Palms?? Time??


----------



## flyclimber

I'll be at palms around 8 white hb devilray


----------



## Terry

Currently have an open seat if anyone is familiar with Clapboard, I am not.


----------



## Rookiemistake

Ahh im working good luck boys post reports


----------



## Terry

I’m out


----------



## flyclimber

I guess it'll be a solo mission hahahaha!


----------



## Hardluk81

Terry said:


> Currently have an open seat if anyone is familiar with Clapboard, I am not.


Wish I would have seen this. I’m heading down to the keys first thing in the morning for work. I didn’t want to drag my boat out and add that to the list of things I gotta do before I leave out.


----------



## flyclimber

Turned out to be a great day! Found plenty of fish and even had two boatside!


----------



## Terry

freeclimber said:


> Turned out to be a great day! Found plenty of fish and even had two boatside!


 Nice, couldn’t find a boat mate so I opted out.


----------



## bigcountry88

I’m gonna try to get the boat out this weekend. Took it all the way down to Horseshoe this last weekend only to have it stay at the dock due to wind and sea conditions out there.


----------



## Rookiemistake

Weather has been crap lately my next day off is friday and it looks windy


----------



## flyclimber

We have let this slip... @FLmatt when are we getting out?


----------



## FLmatt

@flyclimber, Currently down in South FL visiting family (and fishing haha) but when I get back, I’m definitely in.


----------



## Terry

Good chance I’m gonna sneak out Friday and Saturday morning.


----------



## FLmatt

Terry said:


> Good chance I’m gonna sneak out Friday and Saturday morning.


I’ll be fishing the low on Saturday morning as well. Most likely dropping in at Palms. Looking like its gonna be a solo session as my main flyfishing buddy is out of town. I’d be happy to split some poling/fishing time if you wanna meet up.


----------



## Terry

This mornings wind was tough! Blew over multiple schools of redfish. Managed to “catch” one slippin’.


----------



## Terry

FLmatt said:


> I’ll be fishing the low on Saturday morning as well. Most likely dropping in at Palms. Looking like its gonna be a solo session as my main flyfishing buddy is out of town. I’d be happy to split some poling/fishing time if you wanna meet up.


I appreciate the offer but I’ll pushing around my son in the am.


----------

